# stonechip/paint - under sill



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all, ive noticed that the paint/underseal underneath my sills has been chipped away over time and has started to show signs of rust in places, so want to rub it down and re stonechip/re-paint them, whats the best plan of attack? and what will i need? as im not willing to spend a couple of hundred quid a bodyshop will charge me when im sure i can tidy to a decent standard, p.s its only really underneath so out of site except,with 1 very small visable section,but still very low down so wont really be very noticeable. 

cheers Mark


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Blue Bosch grinder with a wire brush.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

Cheers, i dont have a grinder, but its not very bad just a few little spots of discolouration,i suppose the first signs of rust would be a better discription, thought id tidy it up thats all :thumb: couldnt i just rub any bits down i deem necessary with sand paper [what grade etc]?

cheers all :thumb:


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

MarkMac said:


> Cheers, i dont have a grinder, but its not very bad just a few little spots of discolouration,i suppose the first signs of rust would be a better discription, thought id tidy it up thats all :thumb: couldnt i just rub any bits down i deem necessary with sand paper [what grade etc]?
> 
> cheers all :thumb:


Chuck some pictures up mate.

Im sure theres loads of people here that can help....

If you can see rust you will have to grind it out, you cant really remove stonechip paint or the rust beneath it properly with any grade of sand paper.

I know it sounds a big deal but its not really, you can buy stone chip in an aerosol, just leave the can in boiling water before you spray.

You can buy a grinder and wire brush up your local B&Q for 25 quid.

Go crazy on the rust spots with it, a rust spot will end up being 2 inches diameter by the time you have finished.

Once stonechip paint starts to flake and water gets trapped behind it the only sure, long term option really is to grind back down to bare metal, etch paint and re stone chip.

Make sure the car is stored in a dry place whilst you are doing all this and when you have... remove the plastic trim from above the sill (inside door) and spray waxoyl in the holes into the inside of the sill.

I completely hate waxoyl but it works.

And wear a mask if you are brush grinding or spraying stonechip paint.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

3m body shutz under car coating is a great product, need a compressor though


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest giving Bilt Hamber a call www.bilthamber.com very helpful people or asking on their section


----------

